# Which is better?? HauntedHost don't read!!



## Bloodyteeth (Sep 12, 2008)

I like the white/bloody angel look. Its different.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

That's what I was thinking too......it would be Dogma like, and I love that movie. Oooo, stumpy wings....I like the idea of that too.


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Totaly! White bloody with stumpy wings! Have you seen Constantine?


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I agree.....bloody, stumpy wings. Constatine is the first thing I thought of too.


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

brandywine1974 said:


> I agree.....bloody, stumpy wings. Constatine is the first thing I thought of too.


 That's because in the realm of great minds thinking alike, we're Freakin' Genius's!!

How are you Brandy love?


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Nope, haven't seen Constantine......I've got a free rental at Blockbuster so I'll have to pick that one up.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Sivart Yabb said:


> That's because in the realm of great minds thinking alike, we're Freakin' Genius's!!
> 
> How are you Brandy love?


OOOO, I love being freaky and smart! 

I am good, sweetness, how are you? 

LHallow, I am sure what ever you go with you will be stunning as usual. You should check out Constatine though.....might give you inspiration.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Brandy dear you are always super freaky and smart that's why I luv ya!!

My only concern with the white is I don't have white boots and boots are pricey. That's kind of why I was considering a "falling" angel. Wearing the white but dying part of it black, where black boots etc. I don't know if people would get that though.


----------



## lhallowsHubby (Aug 25, 2006)

You look good in anything, as long as it's short and reveiling!


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

brandywine1974 said:


> I am good, sweetness, how are you? .


 Quite well thanks, yet ready to get out of here and go home!



brandywine1974 said:


> LHallow, I am sure what ever you go with you will be stunning as usual. You should check out Constatine though.....might give you inspiration.


 Yes, I agree with Everything she just said! You might want to consider singeing your outfit a little as well as the blood.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

lhallowsHubby said:


> You look good in anything, as long as it's short and reveiling!


You are no help sweetie!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Sivart Yabb said:


> Yes, I agree with Everything she just said! You might want to consider singeing your outfit a little as well as the blood.


I like that idea.......maybe I can make one wing a stump and singe the other wing.


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

lhallowsHubby said:


> You look good in anything, as long as it's short and reveiling!


HERE HERE!!!

Oh! uh.., Hello Mr. Lhallow sir. Um yes.
Pardon me.


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

LHALLOW said:


> My only concern with the white is I don't have white boots and boots are pricey. That's kind of why I was considering a "falling" angel. Wearing the white but dying part of it black, where black boots etc. I don't know if people would get that though.


What about those gold goddess sandals, the ones that wrap around the leg and go up to the knee! You can get those for like $15.00. I think.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Here is a quick shot of the Constantine Gabriel costume.

Gabriel


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I thought about going as a bloody angel one year. But I was going to were combat boots and carry an AK-47 or some other military rifel. Still might have to do that one of these years. Let us know what you pick up on your shopping trip tonight! Love ya too! xoxoxo


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

perhaps not completely stumped wings but battered and bloody ones... or feathers falling off revealing bat wings...

love the white to black idea, shows the transformation from good to bad.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for the help everyone!! I've decided to go with this costume: Heavenly Angel Adult Costume in Adults Women's Costumes Fairy & Angel Costumes 
It needs a lot of help....shortening the skirt, sinching the sides etc. but for a decnet price, it came with the petticoat and had a good base. I'm going to the fabric store today to find something I can use to start the transformation to black. Hubby also volunteered to take on the task of burning parts of the dress. 
There was a pair of feather wings at spirit that were broken but the staff said I had to come back when the store manager was in to see what he would sell them to me for.....so I'm going back today.
I LOVE the idea of the wings transforming to bat wings! I'm going to have to think about that how to do that one.

I'll keep you posted on the progress.
Thanks again!!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I've got some RIT dye and fabric paint to do the transformation of good to bad on the dress. I want to do it like spiderman turning into venom.....so we'll see how it goes.

I took a blowtorch to my feather wings and they are looking really good. I also used foam and paper-mache to make bones sticking out the sides.


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

I wanna see I wanna see!!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

You could do a half and half, get a white dress and spray paint half of it black, get a set of angel wings and a set of bat wings and mate the pair (that's hot), temp dye half your head black and slick it back(I took a look and see you are blond) , do blood red lipstick and serious makeup on half your face, get black strech pants under your dress and roll one leg up, one black boot and one sandal.
If you rip the dress on one side to show a hint of black bra..you get my vote.


ah jeez, I didn't look at page 2 to see that you already bought mat'ls and started work...ah well, looking fwd to seeing the results.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas Church! I did already get started...but I like the idea of having one angel wing and one bat wing. It's definately something to keep in mind for another year 

I'll definately post pics when it all starts to come together. Right now it's just an organized mess


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

ha ha, i found a pic of the effect I'd like to do with the good taking over the bad: Spider-Man 3 Picture 4

Now if I do regular going out at night makeup and do these black veiny things like this, would that work? Maybe a couple blood tears? I'm not very good with makeup


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

work firewall says "you shall not pass"


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Oooooo, I love the make up idea. Maybe you could wear one evil looking contact too.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Brandy - Ooooh, I like that....I wonder if I can order just one contact? My budget has already run out.

Church - I know the feeling, all the photo sites like photobucket are blocked here so I see very little here at work.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

For some odd reason (probably some exec wanted it) they opened up photobucket but all other photo sites (except pics.bbzzdd.com) are blocked...and anything that is any fun at all.
What do you mean I can read The Onion!?! I quit.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

LHALLOW said:


> Brandy dear you are always super freaky and smart that's why I luv ya!!
> 
> My only concern with the white is I don't have white boots and boots are pricey. That's kind of why I was considering a "falling" angel. Wearing the white but dying part of it black, where black boots etc. I don't know if people would get that though.


you should get white boots on ebay - or whatever style you care for cheap - then spray paint them white


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

UPDATE: 

Finally got my wings done! Here they are...
Before:








After: 










I used styrofoam for the bone, Great Stuff for the "guts", paint and feathers.

4 days to finish the rest of the costume!!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Holy shiznit, those are ...perfect! (in the creepiest way) When do we get to see a costume trial?


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks Brandy & Church! A costume trial......hmmm, I need to finish the costume first!! Time is running out.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Grrrrr......I was dying parts of the fabric black to do the dark angel taking over idea and the fabric dye washed right off!! So last night as a last ditch effort due to lack of time I spray painted it. It actually worked okay but now I have to Fabreeze the whole thing to death or I am going to stink!!! I have to try it on tonight to see how it's going to work. Hubby assures me 1 day will be enough to get the harness for the wings done.....I'm in panic mode!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

No worries about the odor, it goes away in a day or so.

Don't Panic


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

have you ever spray painted fabric before? will it get all over whatever I sit on?


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

yup, I even did some this year. 
No, it won't come off on other surfaces, it might "dust off" a little (fall off like dust)


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

ok, well that's good news at least. thanks!! i think I'm going to have to do a trial run of everything but the wings tonight. i just have fears this costume isn't going to come together in time!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

LMAO! I want a pair of those!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

They should really be standard issue for all women over the age of 19....before that age guys can't read when they get that far anyway.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Alrighty...somehow it came together! Here are a few pics:

Make up close up

Wings

Overall


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Wow L that turned out great!


----------



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

Awesome costume!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Great job, sweetie!!! I love the new hair, btw. The wings are so freakin' awesome. I am always amazed at how stunningly tall and lovely you are. xoxoxoxox


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks guys!! It was a fun costume....the wings were a big hit. They were a pain in the butt though as wings usually are. at one party we went to, they had candles everywhere, even on the walls. It was tough walking around there.


----------



## jessisw (Jul 15, 2011)

*Hi there,introducing myself*

Hey i'm Hamstergirl; been around to save nearly a year but in no way stumbled on this forum before


----------

